
China's Hybrid Spaceplane Could Reset the 21st Century Space Race - hbcondo714
http://www.popsci.com/chinas-hybrid-spaceplane-could-reset-21st-century-space-race
======
beautifulpeople
If it's anything like they're over-traffic bus then I doubt it. It'll probably
have a home AC unit bolted to the outside, and some "hybrid" roman candles for
propulsion.

